# Salt Fork wk of July 4th



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We are spending the week of the 4th at Salt Fork. All 5 adult children w/ their families. Never been there, could use a little help. I'm up for day or night fishing for the eyes or Muskys, and the kids would be happy with crappies, gills, cats or whatever. 

Not looking for secret spots, just don't want to spend the week trying to figure out the lake. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

I'm a big time Lake Erie troller, so gear is not an issue. 

Fishing out of an 18' Crestliner Canadian w/ 90 Yamaha 4 stroke.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Jim Take the kids down to the launch ramp at the campgrounds in the evening and fish for crappie off of the docks. Guys catch a lot of fish there all through the spring to summer. I think the lights attract the baitfish therefore the fish come in to feed also. Be sure and take lawn chairs. Good Luck greendragon


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

Jim

Den fishes there for musky. At times alot of crappies caught around brush.

Chuck


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Another good spot for Musky and Walleye is trolling the boaters beach area between the bend and the end of the no wake area, trying to follow the river bed, trolling the beach side of it. The absolute best Walleye, IMO, is trolling the dam area parallel to shore between the dam and boat ramps. My wife and I do very well there running plugs and harnesses and as a bonus we always pull a couple 3-4lb cats (always on plugs) while trolling. She's from Mississippi so every time we land a nice eater cat you'd think think I just gave her a new pair of diamond earrings.  Best part is she dosen't mind cleaning them!  
Great park, nice lake, very good fishing, good luck and enjoy!
Also, if you golf be sure to take your sticks. They have an awesome course that is NEVER crowded and is not expensive. Unless your a professional mountain climber though, be sure to rent a gas cart.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, I may do the crappie thing early in the morning (to keep myself out of trouble). 

I talked w/Den.

The dam is close, and I've got cranks. Any particular favorite? 
Boaters beach, I assume that's the one around the corner to the north, on the east arm of the lake. 

Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

July 4th usually gives up a 50" fish year in and year out. I like trolling Monster Shads, DB-06's, DB-08's, etc. near the cabin area. The water is generally green so don't be afraid to fish the top 15 feet of water--even shallower as afternoon gives way to evening. Afternoon shade along shorelines (esp. along rocky shorelines that drop quickly to 6-8 feet) can be surprising even at mid-day...Good luck!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Toboso, I have never caught a musky, and I gave my monster shad to Den 2 yrs ago, (maybe I'll see if he still has it). Reef Runner is coming out with a 7" Rip Stick, that I'll have, so I'll have to play a bit and see what happens. 

Thanks


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Jim:

They'll eat just about anything placed in the zone. Larger "walleye" baits will be just fine. I've always thought RR's would make a good musky bait--but I haven't done any musky fishing since I started going to Huron.:T


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'll be there that week also...got 2 cabins rented for a mini family reunion...you staying at the cabins or elsewhere...i know the lake well...maybe we can hook up and i'll pic your brain for some erie info!!! with hawgfest nearing i'll need ALL i can get!!!!:B


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Jim my first ski came from in front of the cabins on a little ernie fairly inexpensive for a musky bait and my partner uses the J-13 just have some extra hooks to replace the bent up ones. Contact me i can put together a box of lures for ya to help out and dont forget skis are arent like Erie walleye they aint a skeered of nothin.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> i'll be there that week also...got 2 cabins rented for a mini family reunion...you staying at the cabins or elsewhere...i know the lake well...maybe we can hook up and i'll pic your brain for some erie info!!! with hawgfest nearing i'll need ALL i can get!!!!:B


wave warrior, We have 1 cabin & 1 chalet, so we'll be in the neighborhood, but you know how tight lipped I am about Erie info .... (that's a joke) LOL.

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner (I haven't checked the page for a while. I'll have a gray suburban w/ a grey 18' Crestliner Canadian & 90 Yamaha. Would love to meet up. Reply here or pm me.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

jshbuckeye said:


> Jim my first ski came from in front of the cabins on a little ernie fairly inexpensive for a musky bait and my partner uses the J-13 just have some extra hooks to replace the bent up ones. Contact me i can put together a box of lures for ya to help out and dont forget skis are arent like Erie walleye they aint a skeered of nothin.


jshbuckeye, That's a generous offer and I'd be happy to accept the help. (likely get you a few Reef Runners as a thank you) . Contact info: Jim Stedke, 14875 Fox Ranch Rd., Wapakoneta, Oh 45895. Phone 419 230 8314

Thanks again.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is a Saltfork muski guide www.ohiomuskiefishing.com good luck Jim and wave Warrior


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

jshbuckeye said:


> Here is a Saltfork muski guide www.ohiomuskiefishing.com good luck Jim and wave Warrior


jshbuckeye & all, We had more rain than we'd have liked, but still had a grand week w/ the kids & grandkids, when Luke Amanda & 10 month old Sammy got there, Luke said they'd ordered a special shirt for Sammy but it didn't arrive in time so he had to tell us, it said on the front, "I've got a surprise" & on the back, "I'm goin to be a big brother". 
Nothing like starting a family get-together with news of an new unexpected addition.

Fish ... the cabins are in the perfect area for summer Musky fishing. The rain cut down on the fishing time, but we managed 4 Muskys caught out of 7 hooked up. Way better than we'd expected.

Monday evening we went down to the boat docks, I was casting a musky plug while Adam cast a small Reef Runner Rip Shad. I went untouched while Adam caught a few small fish on the Rip Shad and hooked an small Musky which promptly snapped his 6# mono & left with the plug.

Tuesday we put the boat in and went down to the dam area. Pull big lures all morning to no avail. After lunch we went back out and decided to switch to walleye gear and run Reef Runners in the 14' range, contour trolling @ +/- 21' at a speed of 2.4 mph. The first (& only) hit was a serious take down of an inside board. Adam took the rod and after a quite a battle brought a 48" Musky to the side of the boat (on 10# Big Game ... no leader). {like they say ... better to be lucky than good}. I was trying to decide how to deal with the situation, as the fish had both hooks inside it's mouth. It trashed hard & went down. When it came back up it only had the rear hook in it's lower jaw, so I got ahold of the bill of the lure ... it thrashed again & rehooked itself under the chin. I thought about one more trash, & this is going to resolve itself,... and it did. A nice in water quick release and a healthy Musky swam off wondering what the heck that ugly thing was. 

Thankfully Adam's wife Kerry was along and got some nice pictures, which I'll attempt to post later. 

Adam's first words afterwards were, "it take 3 people to catch a Musky ... 2 to say holly $hit, look at the size of that thing, & 1 to take pictures." 

The next day (Wed) we fished with guide Danny Wade, Trev got a 34"er, & I got a 40"er. Danny was very open about the tactics & all the details, and very personable. We had a blast, and now at 3 for 5, the guys who thought they'd do good to just get to see a Musky, were feelin pretty cocky.

Thur. morning Adam & I got out for a couple hours between showers, had a small 24" fish, hit ...jump & get off, about that fast, then the rains came again.

Fri. evening Seth & I went out about 7 and he caught a 36"er on jshbuckeyes generously loaned Lil Earnie firetiger. (he sent over 2 3700s full of lures ... Many thanks kind sir).

That left only Luke who hadn't caught a Musky, and despite my best efforts & 5 hours trolling on Sat. we just couldn't make it happen. 

The kids of all ages (including me) had fun catching the ever present blue gills from shore & at the marina. 

Thanks for all the assistance, it surely helped immensly.

Sorry to be so lengthy.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Great report Jim. Glad to hear the success rate cant wait to see the pics. You are very welcome Jim you of all folks should know that is what this site is about helping out when you can.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like a great time. I don't think any of you will soon forget that week.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm trying to get the pictures attached to a post, but I must be doing something wrong. A

I have them in an email from Adam, and don't know the proceedure for attaching them to a post.

Anyone care to assist a not so savvy gramps.

Must photos come from Photobucket?


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Jim, check your pm's for picture help


----------



## acstedke (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to post these individually.


----------



## acstedke (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's Pops'


----------



## acstedke (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's another


----------



## acstedke (Jul 15, 2008)

Oops! sorry


----------



## acstedke (Jul 15, 2008)

And finally number 4.

The one with the fish in the water is not the same fish that Dad is holding, but they're both real nice.


----------



## acstedke (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I read through the post and I thought I'd post another one of our "trophies", a Rock Mouth from the ramp.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

1st pic is Seth, 2nd me trying to figure out what to do w/ Adam's, 3rd is my Musky, 4th is Trev, 5th is Adam w/ Trev's son Collin.


----------



## acstedke (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I created a species there. That should be War Mouth.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome pictures!
Congrats on the successful trip!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! That is one great week of fishing. Those are some great looking fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Great pics and great family and fish there Jim I am headed down there this evening and then again tomorrow eve.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Good job Jim, thanks for sharing the pics and the story's. My buddy's keep telling me I need to drag my boat down there for some musky trolling because my boat would work great for it. I hear dispey rods with 40 pound power pro can work wonders on musky  

Looks like a blast I need to give it a college try one of these days.


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone been to Salt Fork lately? Going tomorrow, looking for a report on Sky Trolling. Thanks


----------

